# EOS R level calibration



## dtgphoto (Feb 24, 2019)

The spirit level guide on my EOS-R is not correct.. Does anyone know a way of recalibration?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi dtgphoto. 
Just curious why you say it is out, how have you tested it? Not suggesting you must be wrong, but methodology is important. 
I have one of those flash shoe 2way spirit levels, piece of junk, checked it with an engineers level, it was miles out! Much worse than using my judgement!
As for resetting it, no knowledge, just a thought, a reset and initial power on with the camera on a level surface? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

I've never checked, but just put my R on my desk, turned it on and the level reads perfect (my desk is quite level). I'd call Canon and ask, but any calibration is likely done by service, and the sensor may be bad too.


----------



## dtgphoto (Feb 25, 2019)

OK..thanks.. Will go through CPS and get that recalibrated. What makes you think the sensor is bad?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 25, 2019)

Mine is off too, but it’s very slight. I need to raise the left side of the camera a few mm’s to get it to ahow the green stripes.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 23, 2021)

dtgphoto said:


> OK..thanks.. Will go through CPS and get that recalibrated. What makes you think the sensor is bad?


Hi dtgphoto,

I got my EOS RP repaired three months ago and maybe they replaced a board. Today I was outside the first time with that camera and I observed the same issue: roughly 3 degree off consistently. Do you had success with calibration/repair?

(Methodology of the test: making 4 photos of a vertical line (window rim) through the center of the image in different orientations (portrait 90 deg rotation landscape 90 deg rotation etc.).


----------

